# African Black Soap



## Wenchy

Has anybody tried this?  My daughter gave me a "chunk" for Christmas.  I thought it was fruitcake.  I hate fruitcake.  

http://africanblacksoapworld.com/

I used the soap today.  I am sold on it and she will have to bring pounds back with her next week when she visits.

It lathers easily and rinses off clean.  I'm going to wash my hair with it tomorrow.


----------



## libertytyranny

_Black soap is often referred to by a variety of names.  One of the most common is Ose Dudu; ose meaning soap and *dudu black*._


That's about what it looks like..

Never heard of it..interesting


----------



## Wenchy

libertytyranny said:


> _Black soap is often referred to by a variety of names.  One of the most common is Ose Dudu; ose meaning soap and *dudu black*._
> 
> 
> That's about what it looks like..
> 
> Never heard of it..interesting



It's hideous yet funny...if soap could ever be called such a thing.


----------



## Aerogal

I've used Aruvedic soap from India, it's green and smells funny but it cleans up nice too! is the black soap made from only plant oils?



never mind - looked it up. No wonder it cleans up nice - no chemicals.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

What does it smell like?


----------



## Wenchy

Aerogal said:


> I've used Aruvedic soap from India, it's green and smells funny but it cleans up nice too! is the black soap made from only plant oils?
> 
> 
> 
> never mind - looked it up. No wonder it cleans up nice - no chemicals.



Rinsed right off.  



Chasey_Lane said:


> What does it smell like?



I would liken the smell to Ivory.  It's just a basic no frills soap smell.


----------



## vraiblonde

I got some black soap in B'more a couple years ago and loved it!


----------



## libertytyranny

What is confusing to me is it says it is free of lye..but uses ashes and water..which I was under the impression was how you got lye..through ashes...


----------



## sanchezf

Where did she get it from??  

Linkie


----------



## pixiegirl

I may have to try this on my face.


----------



## TGB

Wenchy said:


> Has anybody tried this?  My daughter gave me a "chunk" for Christmas.  I thought it was fruitcake.  I hate fruitcake.
> 
> http://africanblacksoapworld.com/
> 
> I used the soap today.  I am sold on it and she will have to bring pounds back with her next week when she visits.
> 
> It lathers easily and rinses off clean.  I'm going to wash my hair with it tomorrow.



Thats all I use because I have extremely dry skin.


----------



## Wenchy

libertytyranny said:


> What is confusing to me is it says it is free of lye..but uses ashes and water..which I was under the impression was how you got lye..through ashes...



Good question.  Maybe because hardwood isn't used it's not as caustic as commercial lye?



sanchezf said:


> Where did she get it from??
> 
> Linkie



I emailed my daughter to see if the boutique in Manhattan she bought it from has a website.  The original link says Target carries it and even Walmart (but a slightly different version)


----------



## Wenchy

TGB said:


> Thats all I use because I have extremely dry skin.



Where do you buy it?


----------



## nomoney

amazon has it


----------



## migtig

libertytyranny said:


> What is confusing to me is it says it is free of lye..but uses ashes and water..which I was under the impression was how you got lye..through ashes...



True, but lye is made from the ashes of burning "hard wood" (hickory, maple) not bark and leaves or soft wood.  You have to understand the difference in material used causing different results.

The link says the African Black Soap is made from the ashes of banana leaves, banana (plaintain) skins, palm tree leaves, bark and cocoa pods.  That's not lye.


----------



## FancyBelle

Ebay has loads of it on sale.


----------



## Lugnut

migtig said:


> True, but lye is made from the ashes of burning "hard wood" (hickory, maple) not bark and leaves or soft wood.  You have to understand the difference in material used causing different results.
> 
> The link says the African Black Soap is made from the ashes of banana leaves, banana (plaintain) skins, palm tree leaves, bark and cocoa pods.  That's not lye.




From a book on making biodiesel...


"Dried palm branches, dried out banana peels, cocoa pods, kapok tree wood, oak wood, (or for really white soap, apple tree wood) make the best lye ashes."


----------



## Wenchy

Lugnut said:


> From a book on making biodiesel...
> 
> 
> "Dried palm branches, dried out banana peels, cocoa pods, kapok tree wood, oak wood, (or for really white soap, apple tree wood) make the best lye ashes."



What are you doing in The Ladies Room?

Since you are here.  Is the lye (or semi-lye) made using these methods less caustic or is it the same as what is made from hardwoods?


----------



## libertytyranny

I had to google it 


Lye from wood ash: Journey to Forever


and this one says soft woods make soft soap, hard woods, hard soap..and I guess seaweed makes the best soap. Who knew? 

MAKING LYE WATER


----------



## Lugnut

Wenchy said:


> What are you doing in The Ladies Room?
> 
> Since you are here.  Is the lye (or semi-lye) made using these methods less caustic or is it the same as what is made from hardwoods?





Come on... "African black soap"  in the ladies only forum?  I just HAD to read this one!  


I only helped with a couple batches of biodiesel. We did have to boil one batch of ash water (for lack of a better term) a little longer to get it to the right pH. But from what I remember there wasnt any difference in the end product. It was all pretty nasty stuff :shrug:


----------



## Wenchy

libertytyranny said:


> I had to google it
> 
> 
> Lye from wood ash: Journey to Forever
> 
> 
> and this one says soft woods make soft soap, hard woods, hard soap..and I guess seaweed makes the best soap. Who knew?



I didn't know.

All I know is I love this hideous bar of soap.  

MAKING LYE WATER[/QUOTE]



Lugnut said:


> Come on... "African black soap"  in the ladies only forum?  I just HAD to read this one!



You did.  Now go away.


----------



## migtig

Lugnut said:


> From a book on making biodiesel...
> 
> 
> "Dried palm branches, dried out banana peels, cocoa pods, kapok tree wood, oak wood, (or for really white soap, apple tree wood) make the best lye ashes."



I'll disagree.  Hard wood makes better lye.  Soft woods don't set up the compound right.  

But I'm speaking from my experience growing up making lye soap with lard, not from a book.  I have the burn marks to prove it.   

Who knows, maybe your book is much more experienced.  I'll just disagree.


----------



## Lugnut

migtig said:


> I'll disagree.  Hard wood makes better lye.  Soft woods don't set up the compound right.
> 
> But I'm speaking from my experience growing up making lye soap with lard, not from a book.  I have the burn marks to prove it.
> 
> Who knows, maybe your book is much more experienced.  I'll just disagree.




:shrug:


From my (limited) personal experience, the temperature of the fire made the most difference. The hotter the better. We tried wood, kitchen by-products, and newspaper/recycleable paper. The softer materials did require more time boiling the lye water to concentrate the final product but the end result was the same; Lye that was FAR harsher than anything required to make hand soap. 

All three products worked great for making diesel fuel.


----------



## Wenchy

I washed my hair with it.  I have very fine straight hair.  My hair now feels thick and has body.  Not good for the gals who use straighteners and non-frizz stuff.  JMO.  Perfect for me and anyone with my hair type.

I had a zit forming on the side of my nose (OY VEY) it is gone after two days of washing with this soap.  The zit may have been gone on its own.  :shrug:  I like the organic aspect of this soap.

If it could only rid me of my chin hairs and upper lip issues.  Getting rid of wrinkles I would pay quadruple for. 

I love it!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I'm intrigued by this soap now.  I'm heading to Annapolis Mall in the morning, and will look for it while I'm there.  May Lush carries it??


----------



## PrepH4U

Wenchy said:


> I washed my hair with it.  I have very fine straight hair.  My hair now feels thick and has body.  Not good for the gals who use straighteners and non-frizz stuff.  JMO.  Perfect for me and anyone with my hair type.
> 
> I had a zit forming on the side of my nose (OY VEY) it is gone after two days of washing with this soap.  The zit may have been gone on its own.  :shrug:  I like the organic aspect of this soap.
> 
> If it could only rid me of my chin hairs and upper lip issues.  Getting rid of wrinkles I would pay quadruple for.
> 
> I love it!



Search for it on amazon (many different forms) and read the reviews all the users have posted.  Pretty interesting, from curing acne to psorasis (sp) one also claimed to have "rebatched" it and added coffee and scents which helped with her wrinkles.  One rebatched it with coconut oil for a deep hair conditioner. It does really sound interesting, I ordered two different kinds along with pure shea butter.  Thanks for the tip!
edit: they mentioned youtube for the videos on rebatching. :shrug:


----------



## nomoney

Chasey_Lane said:


> I'm intrigued by this soap now. I'm heading to Annapolis Mall in the morning, and will look for it while I'm there. May Lush carries it??


 

check amazon....you can get a whole pound for 8$


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:


> I'm intrigued by this soap now.  I'm heading to Annapolis Mall in the morning, and will look for it while I'm there.  May Lush carries it??


Lush only carries products that they manufacture, so I doubt it.


----------



## Christy

Just ordered some from Amazon.  :impulsebuy: And some raw shea butter for the hell of it.


----------



## AeroTaken

Very intrigued by this stuff since I tend to get rashes in the winter and this year its bad.  And I already slather myself with tons of lotion a couple times every day but this year its not helping (now all I can think of is "it rubs the lotion on its skin").  

So I called the african store in Waldorf Mall.  They carry both the African black soap and the raw shea butter...I see a trip to Waldorf coming on tonight!!!!

THANK YOU so much for posting about this stuff and glad to read that it doesn't smell like what it looks like!!


----------



## Abc123

This sounds very interesting. I have good skin, but my sisters have terrible issues with acne. I should get some for them to try.


----------



## Wenchy

Christy said:


> Just ordered some from Amazon.  :impulsebuy: And some raw shea butter for the hell of it.



I did the same.

The coconut oil looks interesting.  Something I can eat and moisturize with.


----------



## Nickel

Wenchy said:


> I did the same.
> 
> The coconut oil looks interesting.  Something I can eat and moisturize with.


Coconut oil is a great moisturizer (way too heavy for your face, though) and most grocery stores should have it.


----------



## sanchezf

One of the vendors here at work today has all the natural soaps and oils, just walked by and he has the African Black soap.  


Gonna buy me a little bar to try..


----------



## Wenchy

sanchezf said:


> One of the vendors here at work today has all the natural soaps and oils, just walked by and he has the African Black soap.
> 
> 
> Gonna buy me a *little* bar to try..



It's the little things in life...

I hope you enjoy it as much as I have.


----------



## kwillia

Anybody else missing Smalltown? :sigh:


----------



## kwillia

Interesting!

Benefits of Black Soap | eHow.com


----------



## sanchezf

Wenchy said:


> It's the little things in life...
> 
> I hope you enjoy it as much as I have.


 

Indeed it is 

Ok not that any of us women probably need to know this but the man was also telling me it's great for men who work hard (i.e. car bodyman, due to all the chemicals the get on there skin and also good if you have atheletis feet.

Do you use it daily?  I was reading, along with talking to the gentleman whos selling it and he said I may not wanna use it everyday ??


----------



## Wenchy

sanchezf said:


> Indeed it is
> 
> Ok not that any of us women probably need to know this but the man was also telling me it's great for men who work hard (i.e. car bodyman, due to all the chemicals the get on there skin and also good if you have atheletis feet.
> 
> Do you use it daily?  I was reading, along with talking to the gentleman whos selling it and he said I may not wanna use it everyday ??



I posted about it the first day I used it.  My skin is combination of oily/dry and my hair is on the oily side.

I can see how the soap would dry the skin/hair out.  I am still using a moisturizer and conditioner until I get my new order from Amazon.  It's gentle on my skin and thoroughly cleans.  I use Neutrogena moisturizer (for now)

I ordered the Shea butter infused black soap and also the raw Shea butter.


----------



## sanchezf

Wenchy said:


> I posted about it the first day I used it. My skin is combination of oily/dry and my hair is on the oily side.
> 
> I can see how the soap would dry the skin/hair out. I am still using a moisturizer and conditioner until I get my new order from Amazon. It's gentle on my skin and thoroughly cleans. I use Neutrogena moisturizer (for now)
> 
> I ordered the Shea butter infused black soap and also the raw Shea butter.


 

My skin and hair are identical to yours.  I'll make sure to pick up a good moisturizer and conditioner to along with it.

Thanks


----------



## Wenchy

kwillia said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Benefits of Black Soap | eHow.com



Now we know one of the reasons black people have such beautiful skin.

We have been sold on the chemical laden crap for so long and most of us bought into it.  I did.


----------



## kwillia

Wenchy said:


> Now we know one of the reasons black people have such beautiful skin.
> 
> We have been sold on the chemical laden crap for so long and most of us bought into it.  I did.


It's not just Africa... Sophia Loren is absolutely stunning and her 'secret' is olive oil... bottom line is natural ingredients trump chemicals anyday.


----------



## Wenchy

kwillia said:


> It's not just Africa... Sophia Loren is absolutely stunning and her 'secret' is olive oil... bottom line is natural ingredients trump chemicals anyday.




True.  I tried the olive oil.  It took me a week to get it out of my hair.  It was a disaster.

Garlic is another one.  Smell like a garbage can but it's so good for us.

I use olive oil and garlic daily when cooking.

Olive oil for my face or hair?  No go, but could be good for somebody with thick unruly hair and very dry skin.


----------



## pixiegirl

kwillia said:


> It's not just Africa... Sophia Loren is absolutely stunning and her 'secret' is olive oil... bottom line is natural ingredients trump chemicals anyday.




She's looking pretty rough these days.


----------



## kwillia

pixiegirl said:


> She's looking pretty rough these days.



I think she is stunning for 75. This was taken in January of this year...

What's Sophia Loren's age? Does 75 surprise you? - From Inside the Box - Zap2it


----------



## pixiegirl

kwillia said:


> I think she is stunning for 75. This was taken in January of this year...
> 
> What's Sophia Loren's age? Does 75 surprise you? - From Inside the Box - Zap2it



We'll have to agree to disagree.  I think she looks very typical of 75 in Hollywood.


----------



## pixiegirl

Raquel I think looks exceptional at 70, even for Hollywood.


----------



## Bann

kwillia said:


> I think she is stunning for 75. This was taken in January of this year...
> 
> What's Sophia Loren's age? Does 75 surprise you? - From Inside the Box - Zap2it



Sophia has always worn a lot of eye liner/mascara.  Doe-eyed.  She's still beautiful, even at 75!

Her boob job is too young for her chest, though!


----------



## Bann

pixiegirl said:


> Raquel I think looks exceptional at 70, even for Hollywood.



  I think Raquel is stunning at 70!  I've never had that bombshell sexy look, but I so would love to look as good as she does when I'm 70!


----------



## Wenchy

Bann said:


> I think Raquel is stunning at 70!  I've never had that bombshell sexy look, but I so would love to look as good as she does when I'm 70!



I would have loved looking like her (at 70) when I was 20.    For a day or so.  She really is beautiful.


----------



## nmpali

african soap and the shea is awesome.  you can get it here:  
Coastal Scents: Butters & Soaps


----------



## Christy

Okay, I'm a fan.  I don't really have skin issues to worry about but it does make my hair lovely.


----------



## Dye Tied

Christy said:


> Okay, I'm a fan.  I don't really have skin issues to worry about but it does make my hair lovely.



It's next on my 'to order' list. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## PrepH4U

Christy said:


> Okay, I'm a fan.  I don't really have skin issues to worry about but it does make my hair lovely.



Although it dried out my skin a bit I do like it.  One good thing about it, I have used it about 5 times and it has healed up a nasty cut on my finger. Last Thursday I had busted it open again and today all is healed up and most of the skin has closed back up over it. I am a slow healer so that is a real benefit. 
 I am not really a fan of using it on my hair, I have very fine hair and my hair lost its shine and it felt like I had about a weeks worth of product built up on it. Took three washings to get it all out   It did make it seem thicker though. I will try using it as shampoo again using the plain black soap as I have been using the one mixed with shea.


----------



## Christy

PrepH4U said:


> I am not really a fan of using it on my hair, I have very fine hair and my hair lost its shine and it felt like I had about a weeks worth of product built up on it. Took three washings to get it all out  It did make it seem thicker though. I will try using it as shampoo again using the plain black soap as I have been using the one mixed with shea.


 
I used the kind without the shea butter.  I think it stripped out every bit of buildup from my regular shampoo. It was kind of scary feeling at first, but when I dried my hair it was lovely.   Not sure I will use it every time but it will probably be good to get all the gunk out that builds up from regular shampoo.


----------



## Christy

Dye Tied said:


> It's next on my 'to order' list. I can't wait to try it.


 
I bought two different kinds, one that is in bar form and the other is that one lb hunk of stuff.  I'll bring you some of both. I think I got six bars of soap for $8.

Crazy, I have loads of lovely smelling things and I'm digging the stuff that smells like dirt.   I still won't be giving up my lovely smelling stuff though, I will just mix it up a bit.

I also have a freakin pound of raw shea butter.  That will last a lifetime and then some, so I will bring you a gob of that too.


----------



## Pete

Christy said:


> I bought two different kinds, one that is in bar form and the other is that one lb hunk of stuff.  I'll bring you some of both. I think I got six bars of soap for $8.
> 
> Crazy, I have loads of lovely smelling things and I'm digging the stuff that smells like dirt.   I still won't be giving up my lovely smelling stuff though, I will just mix it up a bit.
> 
> I also have a freakin pound of raw shea butter.  That will last a lifetime and then some, so I will bring you a gob of that too.



Is it good on english muffins?


----------



## Dye Tied

Christy said:


> I bought two different kinds, one that is in bar form and the other is that one lb hunk of stuff.  I'll bring you some of both. I think I got six bars of soap for $8.
> 
> Crazy, I have loads of lovely smelling things and I'm digging the stuff that smells like dirt.   I still won't be giving up my lovely smelling stuff though, I will just mix it up a bit.
> 
> I also have a freakin pound of raw shea butter.  That will last a lifetime and then some, so I will bring you a gob of that too.



 Thank you, thank you. I was reading up on it and it seems like the hunk stuff is maybe more like the original stuff but I don't know. 
Have you tried both and which do you like?


----------



## Dye Tied

Pete said:


> Is it good on english muffins?



It'll go with your sweet tea


----------



## PrepH4U

Christy said:


> I bought two different kinds, one that is in bar form and the other is that one lb hunk of stuff.  I'll bring you some of both. I think I got six bars of soap for $8.
> 
> Crazy, I have loads of lovely smelling things and I'm digging the stuff that smells like dirt.   I still won't be giving up my lovely smelling stuff though, I will just mix it up a bit.
> 
> I also have a freakin pound of raw shea butter.  That will last a lifetime and then some, so I will bring you a gob of that too.



Was it the formed bar one in the green box? I got that also and I have yet to try that one, sure seems to smell better though. I have been using an organic biotin shampoo that I love so maybe thats why my hair seemed so different. It was drastic! When I scrunched my hair together it stayed together!


----------



## Dye Tied

PrepH4U said:


> Was it the formed bar one in the green box? I got that also and I have yet to try that one, sure seems to smell better though. I have been using an organic biotin shampoo that I love so maybe thats why my hair seemed so different. It was drastic! When I scrunched my hair together it stayed together!



I don't think shea butter is supposed to go in your hair


----------



## Christy

Dye Tied said:


> Thank you, thank you. I was reading up on it and it seems like the hunk stuff is maybe more like the original stuff but I don't know.
> Have you tried both and which do you like?


 
I like both, but the hunk of stuff is just cooler. All rustic and third world.   I did not use the bar soap on my hair, so not sure what it will do.


----------



## PrepH4U

Dye Tied said:


> I don't think shea butter is supposed to go in your hair



 Gee that really makes sense now!


----------



## Christy

PrepH4U said:


> Was it the formed bar one in the green box?


 
Yep, that would be the one.  It makes me giggle too because it is called "dudu".


----------



## Pete

Christy said:


> Yep, that would be the one.  It makes me giggle too because it is called "dudu".



So you just bust off a chunk and lather up?


----------



## PrepH4U

Christy said:


> Yep, that would be the one.  It makes me giggle too because it is called "dudu".



Ok, do not use it on your hair, youngest did not have good results that one on her hair either.  I feel like such a dumb ditz!


----------



## Christy

Dye Tied said:


> I don't think shea butter is supposed to go in your hair


 

A little bit of shea butter sure goes a long way.  I was mushing it into a plastic container and just what was on my hands from that I rubbed on my face, then into my hands, then all up my arms.  I felt pretty greasy after.  I will never in a million years use an entire pound of shea butter.

I read online that it is much nicer if you take it and whip it using a kitchenaid mixer.  I don't have one of those and I fear using a regular mixer will just fling it all over my kitchen.


----------



## Christy

Pete said:


> So you just bust off a chunk and lather up?


 
For the big hunk of it you do, the bar of "dudu" you just use like regular soap.


----------



## millertc

Christy said:


> For the big hunk of it you do, the bar of "dudu" you just use like regular soap.




Did you find the hunk on Amazon?  I ordered the "dudu" bar but I was not sure which hunk to buy.  Would you mind posting the linkie for the hunk?  

Just so I am clear, the hunk is what you used in your hair?  I am glad I asked because I was going to use the dudu bar in my hair.


----------



## Pete

I wonder if I took a shower with an African chick it would work the same.


----------



## millertc

Pete said:


> I wonder if I took a shower with an African chick it would work the same.




 I don't mean to call it a "hunk" in that way but I was not sure which lump or chunk to buy.  That was why I was asking for the link.  I noticed several unlabeled lumps/chunks but I settled on the bar marked "dudu" because I was afraid to buy the unlabeled stuff.  Apparently, it is the unlabeled stuff that you want to put in your hair.


----------



## Christy

millertc said:


> Did you find the hunk on Amazon? I ordered the "dudu" bar but I was not sure which hunk to buy. Would you mind posting the linkie for the hunk?
> 
> Just so I am clear, the hunk is what you used in your hair? I am glad I asked because I was going to use the dudu bar in my hair.


 
This one.  Amazon.com: Raw African Black Soap from Ghana 1 Lb: Beauty


----------



## kwillia

millertc said:


> I settled on the bar marked "dudu" because I was afraid to buy the unlabeled stuff.  Apparently, it is the unlabeled stuff that you want to put in your hair.



So you felt okay with the thought of putting dudu in your hair?


----------



## millertc

Thanks for the link Christy.  I would have smeared the "dudu" in my hair if it worked like everyone said.  I am a follower like that.


----------



## Dye Tied

I took a  few hunks of Shea and smashed it in a mortar and pestle with some drops of extra virgin olive oil until I made a thick paste. It's manageable now.

Now I need pretty containers because it doesn't look right in small kitchen plastic.


----------



## Dye Tied

3 nights and tried both kinds..Dudu and hunk. I prefer hunk and I can now say,  I've gone black and I'm not going back. This stuff is awesome.


----------



## millertc

Dye Tied said:


> 3 nights and tried both kinds..Dudu and hunk. I prefer hunk and I can now say,  I've gone black and I'm not going back. This stuff is awesome.



 I am buying the hunk on Friday.  I am still waiting for the dudu bar in the mail.


----------



## Wenchy

Christy said:


> I like both, but the hunk of stuff is just cooler. *All rustic and third world.*   I did not use the bar soap on my hair, so not sure what it will do.



My sister's husband wanted to know when an elephant took a poo in their shower.  (He saw the "hunk")  

I am still using the soap each day on my face/body.  I am alternating every other day as a shampoo for my hair.

The Shea butter makes a better lip balm than Vaseline.  It also moisturizes my hands/elbows better than anything I've tried.  It smells kind of strange but so does Vaseline.


----------



## millertc

I finally received my bar of Dudu today.  My husband says that I have lost my damn mind but what does he know?  

I am buying the hunk next.    You should have seen his face when I followed up the story of the Dudu bar with the hunk that I want.


----------



## bresamil

We just bought the hunk of black soap from the Africa store in the mall.  I really expected it to be darker after reading everything on here.  The sales lady was very helpful and explained exactly how to use it to best fight acne - which is why we got it, as everything over the counter seems too harsh for girl and is making it worse.  

Will check in again in a few days with a report on how well its working (or not), but for right now, the skin sure feels smooth.


----------



## Dye Tied

bresamil said:


> We just bought the hunk of black soap from the Africa store in the mall.  I really expected it to be darker after reading everything on here.  The sales lady was very helpful and explained exactly how to use it to best fight acne - which is why we got it, as everything over the counter seems too harsh for girl and is making it worse.
> 
> Will check in again in a few days with a report on how well its working (or not), but for right now, the skin sure feels smooth.



Dudu is very black, could be dyed. The hunk soap is a medium brown. In less than 1 week, has cleared up 2 places on my face that would not clear up since Sept.


----------



## Pete

I keep trying to get a black African chick to take a shower with me.  No joy.


----------



## Dye Tied

Pete said:


> I keep trying to get a black African chick to take a shower with me.  No joy.



Ebony and Ivory.


----------



## PrepH4U

Dye Tied said:


> Dudu is very black, could be dyed. The hunk soap is a medium brown. In less than 1 week, has cleared up 2 places on my face that would not clear up since Sept.



Well you were right! The hunk soap w/o shea does a pretty good job as a shampoo.  I really like the hunk in the bath, has little rough particles in it that scrub your skin also. I still haven't tried my Dudu yet as I am hooked on the plain hunk.


----------



## Christy

bresamil said:


> The sales lady was very helpful and explained exactly how to use it to best fight acne - which is why we got it, as everything over the counter seems too harsh for girl and is making it worse.
> 
> .


 
It has helped my daughters acne immensely.  I am very impressed.


----------



## Dye Tied

PrepH4U said:


> Well you were right! The hunk soap w/o shea does a pretty good job as a shampoo.  I really like the hunk in the bath, has little rough particles in it that scrub your skin also. I still haven't tried my Dudu yet as I am hooked on the plain hunk.



I was given a piece of hunk with the shea in it today.

Do NOT use black soap on your delicate parts. Just take my word for it.


----------



## PrepH4U

Dye Tied said:


> I was given a piece of hunk with the shea in it today.
> 
> Do NOT use black soap on your delicate parts. Just take my word for it.



Oh I have already heard that, gave the dudu to youngest who used it in a shower without a removable shower head.


----------



## Dye Tied

PrepH4U said:


> Oh I have already heard that, gave the dudu to youngest who used it in a shower without a removable shower head.



 This topic was discussed at lunch today. Those African women must have parts made of steel


----------



## Pete

Dye Tied said:


> I was given a piece of hunk with the shea in it today.
> 
> Do NOT use black soap on your delicate parts. Just take my word for it.



angry beaver?


----------



## Dye Tied

Pete said:


> angry beaver?



Angry peablossom.


----------



## Pete

Dye Tied said:


> Angry peablossom.



So the African was a little harsh on your peablossom?


----------



## Dye Tied

Pete said:


> So the African was a little harsh on your peablossom?



 I googled Mandingo and what I found cannot be seen here


----------



## GWguy

Ok, I learned a few new meanings for some words tonight....


----------



## Dye Tied

GWguy said:


> Ok, I learned a few new meanings for some words tonight....



Stick with us, kid. You'll learn things you never needed to know


----------



## GWguy

Dye Tied said:


> Stick with us, kid. You'll learn things you never needed to know



I've led a sheltered life......


----------



## Dye Tied

*Anyone else have this?*

I have been washing my hair with the hunk soap. I have a natural wave to my hair that doesn't show when I use the store shampoo. My hair is also color treated.
Since I have been using the hunk on my hair, the wave is back and my hair is fuller. Is anyone else shampooing and experiencing wavier hair?


----------



## PrepH4U

Dye Tied said:


> I have been washing my hair with the hunk soap. I have a natural wave to my hair that doesn't show when I use the store shampoo. My hair is also color treated.
> Since I have been using the hunk on my hair, the wave is back and my hair is fuller. Is anyone else shampooing and experiencing wavier hair?



No I have only used it once on my hair.  It was ok, used an organic conditioner afterwards. It was easy to style though.


----------



## Dye Tied

PrepH4U said:


> No I have only used it once on my hair.  It was ok, used an organic conditioner afterwards. It was easy to style though.



I never use a conditioner. My hair doesn't like it. Am I starting to go afro?


----------



## PrepH4U

Dye Tied said:


> I never use a conditioner. My hair doesn't like it. Am I starting to go afro?



Yes I am afraid so.   The dollar store has some hair products you may like.


----------



## tito

*Anyone want mine?*

So after reading all the great comments on here, I decided to order a 1lb 'hunk' and try it.

I broke off a piece of it and wrapped the rest back up. It's okay but seems to be more trouble than what it's worth.

Anyone want what's left? There's probably 3/4 of it that I've kept wrapped in plastic. If you want it, PM me and it's yours.


----------



## Dye Tied

tito said:


> So after reading all the great comments on here, I decided to order a 1lb 'hunk' and try it.
> 
> I broke off a piece of it and wrapped the rest back up. It's okay but seems to be more trouble than what it's worth.
> 
> Anyone want what's left? There's probably 3/4 of it that I've kept wrapped in plastic. If you want it, PM me and it's yours.



Shea or no shea in it?


----------



## tito

Dye Tied said:


> Shea or no shea in it?



No Shea. Here's the link: Amazon.com: Raw African Black Soap from Ghana - 1 Lb: Everything Else


----------



## Dye Tied

tito said:


> No Shea. Here's the link: Amazon.com: Raw African Black Soap from Ghana - 1 Lb: Everything Else



I love the soap but I am looking for a draining soap dish that I like, to hold the mess


----------



## bresamil

My daughter's acne is so much better now.  She may still get a zit or two but not the big cystic type she was prone to getting.  And her complexion coloring has evened out.  She is now using it for body soap as well and all the dry patches are gone.

The hunk soap (w/o Shea) has darkened over time.  We keep it in a ziploc tub and use a cloth, both recommended by the lady in the Africa store.

Haven't tried it for shampoo yet.


----------



## JMILL24

Well I'm willing to give it a try.  Ordered a block yesterday.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Dye Tied

JMILL24 said:


> Well I'm willing to give it a try.  Ordered a block yesterday.  I'll let you know how it goes.



It's the only thing I wash my hair with now. My hair is color treated and the soap makes my hair feel so clean. 

You can use it from head to foot, just don't get any on your hoo hoo. Seriously, it burns


----------



## JMILL24

Well I got it in yesterday.  Took a nice soak then lathered a washcloth and went to work.  It does leave a very clean feeling.  No residue from added moisturizer or sweet smell.  I'll give it a few weeks and see if I notice any big change.  Not too sure about washing my hair with it.  I tend to put a lot of conditioner in my hair so this may not help me any.  If you bought it also, how did your experience with it go?


----------



## TGB

bresamil said:


> My daughter's acne is so much better now.  She may still get a zit or two but not the big cystic type she was prone to getting.  And her complexion coloring has evened out.  She is now using it for body soap as well and all the dry patches are gone.
> 
> The hunk soap (w/o Shea) has darkened over time.  We keep it in a ziploc tub and use a cloth, both recommended by the lady in the Africa store.
> 
> Haven't tried it for shampoo yet.




WHERE IS THIS STORE? NAME AND ADDRESS WOULD BE APRRECIATED. TIA


----------



## bresamil

TGB said:


> WHERE IS THIS STORE? NAME AND ADDRESS WOULD BE APRRECIATED. TIA


It's in the St. Charles Mall, upper floor by Kohl's.  The staff is very informative.  We just got our second batch and some shea.  Owner was excited to hear so many people were having positive results.


----------



## Dye Tied

JMILL24 said:


> Well I got it in yesterday.  Took a nice soak then lathered a washcloth and went to work.  It does leave a very clean feeling.  No residue from added moisturizer or sweet smell.  I'll give it a few weeks and see if I notice any big change.  Not too sure about washing my hair with it.  I tend to put a lot of conditioner in my hair so this may not help me any.  If you bought it also, how did your experience with it go?



I never condition my hair because it gets weighed down. It leaves your hair feeling as clean as your skin, with no residue. It also brings out my natural wave but then I blow dry.

Try it on a weekend and see how it goes.


----------



## Pete

Warning****

Black African Soap has bits of hard foreign matter suspended in it.  If you are in a rush and you jump in the shower and begin to vigorously rub the bar directly upon your skin the resulting scratches can make you look like you were attacked by a Bobcat.


----------



## Wenchy

Pete said:


> Warning****
> 
> Black African Soap has bits of hard foreign matter suspended in it.  If you are in a rush and you jump in the shower and begin to vigorously rub the bar directly upon your skin the resulting scratches can make you look like you were attacked by a Bobcat.



You should have googled before you jumped in the shower with the hunk of burning love.


----------



## pixiegirl

Dye Tied said:


> You can use it from head to foot, just don't get any on your hoo hoo. Seriously, it burns



That's not from the soap.   

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Dye Tied

pixiegirl said:


> That's not from the soap.
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## navygirl

*Farmer's Market in Charlotte Hall*

A really nice guy at the Farmer's Market was selling all types of black soap on Saturday.  I was able to buy the large hunk as well as several different kinds of bar soap.  It was very reasonably priced.  He also had Shea butter and other great things like goat milk soap.  He provided lots of great info on each type of soap.  I got several bars of the black soap for my children that are starting to have breakouts.  I got a few bars with shea butter for myself.  Thanks for the tip and I can't wait to see how it works.


----------



## bresamil

navygirl said:


> A really nice guy at the Farmer's Market was selling all types of black soap on Saturday. I was able to buy the large hunk as well as several different kinds of bar soap. It was very reasonably priced. He also had Shea butter and other great things like goat milk soap. He provided lots of great info on each type of soap. I got several bars of the black soap for my children that are starting to have breakouts. I got a few bars with shea butter for myself. Thanks for the tip and I can't wait to see how it works.


Was it more or less than $5/lb for the soap?  Farmer's Market is closer than the mall although it will be quite some time before we need more.


----------



## pixiegirl

Gave it a good long while to see if the results would last.  They absolutely have!  My skin is damn near PERFECT which hasn't happened since I had babe #2.


----------



## Rileyc

pixiegirl said:


> Gave it a good long while to see if the results would last.  They absolutely have!  My skin is damn near PERFECT which hasn't happened since I had babe #2.



I've been using it for months now after seeing it on here and I LOVE IT!! My skin is sooo much smoother! I had a lot of small bumps and they are gone! I noticed that in just a few days! It took a little while for my skin to get used to it as far as drying but now I don't have any issues! I gave some to my sister but she couldn't get over the dryness and I think she just gave up!


----------



## Nickel

So, what kind are you supposed to buy to use on your face? I have normal to dry skin in the winter, but in the summer it's more oily.  This summer seems to be worse than usual.


----------



## Rileyc

I just went to the african shop in the mall and asked the lady at the counter. I got the hunk of stuff not the liquid


----------



## Wenchy

Nickel said:


> So, what kind are you supposed to buy to use on your face? I have normal to dry skin in the winter, but in the summer it's more oily.  This summer seems to be worse than usual.



You can get a hunk (no shea) from me.  

Chasey?  You still want the shea butter?

I used the soap with shea.  Not good for me.  The pure hunk works the best (that's just me)


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:


> So, what kind are you supposed to buy to use on your face? I have normal to dry skin in the winter, but in the summer it's more oily.  This summer seems to be worse than usual.



I use the regular nothing added bar type soap.  Last time I bought 3lbs.  I can break you off a hunk if you want to try it.


----------



## Dye Tied

pixiegirl said:


> I use the regular nothing added bar type soap.  Last time I bought 3lbs.  I can break you off a hunk if you want to try it.



That's what I use and am still washing my hair with it. I got my online from Cleopatra's Choice, where I also order Dead Sea bath salts.
I like their African soap better than Amazon.com's stuff.

I took the shea butter and mixed in a little olive oil so it stays a paste and use that on my face.
I also tried Dudu Osun and hated it. It is dyed black. 

Good stuff


----------



## Rileyc

I was considering mixing mine into a paste and adding a tad bit of olive oil or something and putting it into a clean empty old shampoo bottle or something... has anyone else tried anything like that? What did you mix with it?


----------



## Roman

*Black Soap*

I've never tried it, but I am considering getting some for myself. I have extremely DRY skin. I also saw it mentioned on other Posts of the past, and heard that you can get it from Target. Anyone know about that? Should I get it with the Shea Butter for the dry skin? I'm getting excieted, and plan on going to Target today. I've tried just about everything!


----------



## Rileyc

Roman said:


> I've never tried it, but I am considering getting some for myself. I have extremely DRY skin. I also saw it mentioned on other Posts of the past, and heard that you can get it from Target. Anyone know about that? Should I get it with the Shea Butter for the dry skin? I'm getting excieted, and plan on going to Target today. I've tried just about everything!



I think you can only get it from target online. I got mine from the african store in the mall by Dicks. It was very drying for me, I've never used Shea Butter, I used extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## Roman

*mixing*



Rileyc said:


> I was considering mixing mine into a paste and adding a tad bit of olive oil or something and putting it into a clean empty old shampoo bottle or something... has anyone else tried anything like that? What did you mix with it?



If it's for Dry Skin, what about mixing it with Baby Oil, or even Vaseline? I know that sounds a bit stickey, but it would probably soak right up with as dry as my skin is!


----------



## pixiegirl

It dried me out a little the first couple weeks but since then I've been back to normal (normal for me which is a little oily).


----------



## Rileyc

Roman said:


> If it's for Dry Skin, what about mixing it with Baby Oil, or even Vaseline? I know that sounds a bit stickey, but it would probably soak right up with as dry as my skin is!



I used to use baby oil and vaseline as a full body moisturizer until I read all the controversy about that being a petroleum by product blah blah blah, I'm no crazy safety fanatic just worried about clogged pores so I switched to extra virgin olive oil which I LOVE, just wish it came in a gel like the baby oil, so much less messier!!


----------



## Nickel

Wenchy said:


> You can get a hunk (no shea) from me.
> 
> Chasey?  You still want the shea butter?
> 
> I used the soap with shea.  Not good for me.  The pure hunk works the best (that's just me)





pixiegirl said:


> I use the regular nothing added bar type soap.  Last time I bought 3lbs.  I can break you off a hunk if you want to try it.



Thanks for the offers, ladies! I think I might go to Waldorf on Saturday and stop in at the African store at the mall to pick their brains.


----------



## Wenchy

Nickel said:


> Thanks for the offers, ladies! I think I might go to Waldorf on Saturday and stop in at the African store at the mall * to pick their brains*



You're so difficult.


----------



## Nickel

Wenchy said:


> You're so difficult.



I prefer "thorough".


----------



## Wenchy

Nickel said:


> I prefer "thorough".



Okay.  Nickel, you are so thorough.

Grill them well and give us a thorough report of your findings.


----------



## Nickel

Wenchy said:


> Okay.  Nickel, you are so thorough.
> 
> Grill them well and give us a thorough report of your findings.



I'm not going be an ####### about it.


----------



## libertytyranny

Roman said:


> If it's for Dry Skin, what about mixing it with Baby Oil, or even Vaseline? I know that sounds a bit stickey, but it would probably soak right up with as dry as my skin is!



vaseline doesn't have moisture of its on, it only seals in mositsure. Plus it clogs pores. I wouldn't recomend that on any face..lol


I tried target, it's not in the store itself, closest target store that had it I think was somewhere in VA.

I wanted to try some, but my skin is so incredibly dry, I don't think it would be helpful for me.


----------



## Dye Tied

libertytyranny said:


> vaseline doesn't have moisture of its on, it only seals in mositsure. Plus it clogs pores. I wouldn't recomend that on any face..lol
> 
> 
> I tried target, it's not in the store itself, closest target store that had it I think was somewhere in VA.
> 
> I wanted to try some, but my skin is so incredibly dry, I don't think it would be helpful for me.



I take my mascara off with vaseline and leave some under my eyes every night. I have done this for 30 years and it has never clogged my pores.
A dermatologist has complimented me on my skin 
Shirley Maclaine swears by vaseline.


----------



## Roman

*Soap*



libertytyranny said:


> vaseline doesn't have moisture of its on, it only seals in mositsure. Plus it clogs pores. I wouldn't recomend that on any face..lol
> 
> 
> I tried target, it's not in the store itself, closest target store that had it I think was somewhere in VA.
> 
> I wanted to try some, but my skin is so incredibly dry, I don't think it would be helpful for me.



I went to Target in California today, and looked for the soap, and it was not there, just like you said.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Wenchy said:


> You can get a hunk (no shea) from me.
> 
> Chasey?  You still want the shea butter?
> 
> I used the soap with shea.  Not good for me.  The pure hunk works the best (that's just me)



I am still interested, and can hook up w/you this weekend.  I'll send you a message tomorrow.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Dye Tied said:


> Shirley Maclaine swears by vaseline.


Vaseline is the ultimate in good skincare.  If you can handle the heaviness of it, it is amazing for your skin.


----------

